# iOS LR Mobile multiple Devices show up.  How remove old devices from left Library pane?



## ClickCardo (Dec 4, 2016)

I use the iOS and LR Mobile camera apps and always move the pics in the direction of my Win 10 pc.  They auto sync to a default folder under a default LR Device name, i.e. iPhone.  works almost perfectly except for one thing.  Old Devices stick when I no longer own them.

I haven't found a good explanation of this, but I have gotten 3 iPhones in the last 6 months (yes warranty is good) and with each one a new Device and default folder with the same name shows up in the left hand Library pane.  All the various iphones have the same iOS name (2x 6s and 1x 7+).  How do I remove the old, no longer used, devices?

Thanks for any help as always.

Rich

iOS 10, Windows 10, LR CC all at latest version update.

PS:  For some reasons I seem to have to sign into LR Mobile periodically.  Haven't noticed exactly what that is related to.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 4, 2016)

Right click the folder you want them to go into, then choose the option for LrMobile. That sets the preference for future images.

As for the devices in Folders panel, for each one ensure there are no photos - drag them into the folder you want. Then delete the device's folder. The device should then disappear (maybe after a restart).


----------



## ClickCardo (Dec 5, 2016)

Seems like a stupid question now that you pointed the obvious out to me.  .  I was clicking on the DEVICE label and not the FOLDER inside it.  The DEVICE disappeared as soon as I deleted it's FOLDER.

Thanks from clueless.


----------

